# Rust in the Fireplace



## susanr (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi - In June 2014, I purchased a mobile home that was built in 2001.  It has a MARCO Direct Vent BDM35 gas (propane) fireplace.  Maintenance was kept up.  But I have what appears to be rust or discoloration in the fireplace.  wondering if this will create a problem when using this winter (not sole source of heat)?  Wondering if there is something I can do -- possible paint with fire rated paint? to make this go away.  Was quoted in excess of $6,000 to replace this thing ... one of the main reasons I bought the house .... need to make it safe  -- Suggestions and thoughts please before I turn it on?     PHOTO -- click on to open, but pay no attention to that white space at the top -- it is NOT a part of the fireplace --- shot the photo through the glass, it is a reflection of something behind me.... thanks,


----------



## DAKSY (Sep 21, 2014)

It's a normal condition. Turn the pilot off & remove the front.
Remove the logs & glowing embers if there are any.
Just hit the spots in question with a steel wool pad & vacuum up the dust.
Then get some Stove Bright Satin Black & paint the inside,
including the log grate if there is one.
Let it dry & replace whatever logs & embers you removed.
Clean the inside of the glass while you have the front off..
Replace the front...
Should be good to go.


----------

